# Kong: Skull Island



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I almost didn't put this movie on my list, I couldn't help but wonder if the whole King Kong thing had been beaten to death. I mean, how many iterations of this story can there be? So, with great trepidation I turned it on last night. And, as usual, I was so very wrong.

They made a really entertaining movie this time! It was really good. And the story is very different. A good cast, beautiful scenes and a bit unbelievable. Just a good movie! Don't miss it.

Rich


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I saw this film last April. Let me start out by saying that I had no intention of seeing this film. I had a "raincheck" because of technical issues during the showing of _Princess Mononoke_ last January, and it was about to expire. I misread the times, so I ended up picking this movie.

First sign of trouble&#8230;. one of the production companies listed is Tencent Pictures, which is a Chinese film production/distribution company. Since China only allows 34 foreign films in the country each year&#8230; you know how this ends up.

While we get a special-effects heavy film, we also get cardboard cutout characters what are one dimensional in every way. Including the smarty nerdy black guy and the token Asian secondary character. And while I do like John Goodman and Samuel L. Jackson, they weren't rememberable characters. I didn't know if I was watching either _Viet Kong_ or _Apocalypse Kong_.

Skip it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Eh, it was entertaining for me. I have very different expectations based on what kind of movie it is. I don't look for deep characters on movies like this, I look for fun and entertainment. If it has great characters too just a plus.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Eh, it was entertaining for me. I have very different expectations based on what kind of movie it is. I don't look for deep characters on movies like this, I look for fun and entertainment. If it has great characters too just a plus.


I thought it was the best Kong movie and I think I've seen them all. Very entertaining.

Rich


----------



## AngelRogers36 (Nov 4, 2017)

I haven't seen this one yet. I'll have to check it out. I loved the old ones. Great to see many people liked it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

AngelRogers36 said:


> I haven't seen this one yet. I'll have to check it out. I loved the old ones. Great to see many people liked it.


I've watched it a couple times, enjoyed the movie each time. It's just a good movie.

Rich


----------

